# New android app for aquarium building calculations!



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

This is an application for android smartphones and tablets i created, in which you enter the desired dimensions of the aquarium you plan to build and the app instantly calculates the aquarium volume, weight (empty & full of water) and the total surface area of glass needed!
The most important feature of the app, is that it also calculates the glass thickness we need and the exact glass pieces' dimensions we have to use. (The calculations use safety factor 3.8, which is the most common setting)
I believe it is a really handy app for aquarium designing/building, but also for analysing an existing aquarium!


All calculations are available in both metric (cm, ltres, m², kg etc) and imperial (inches, gallons, ft², lbs etc) units!

















The app is completely free and you can find it here: AquaBuilder | SlideME!

Soon it will be available in Android Market/Google Play!

If you find the app usefull and you would like to be thankfull, click the ads at the small bar at the bottom of the app and please share it!


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

just got it and seems to work nicely !


----------



## gadragon (Oct 25, 2012)

AquaBuilder finally available at GooglePlay/Android Market!
Check it out here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ggramm.aquabuilder&hl=en


----------



## car0linab0y (Apr 3, 2010)

Any plans for making an app for stands/canopies?


----------

